# Tire wear?



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just had my car on a lift to check out possible header options for my exhaust system, and I immediately noticed that the inside edges of all four tires were worn to a point of baldness. However the rest of the mid to outer edges of tires had normal wear, I bought the car a year ago and I've noticed nothing odd about the handling, could this be an alignment problem or worse?


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like it could possibly be strut rub. 

There are a lot of threads both here and on ls1gto.com that have more information than I can put in a post.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

If you have strut rub a worn grove in the rubber on the tries will be evident. you may have premature wear by poor alignment or weak springs. I have read where weak springs particular in the rear will cause excessive wear on the inside of the tires. Your tires may have been rotated which shows all tires worn.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, I will be putting new nittos all the way around and I will check springs and have her realligned.


----------

